
OpenHW Group Announces Core-V Chassis SoC Project - gnufx
https://www.openhwgroup.org/news/2019/12/10/openhw-group-announces-core-v-chassis-soc-project-and-issues-industry-call-for-participation/
======
skissane
Why both a 64-bit core and a 32-bit core in the SOC?

~~~
tyingq
(guessing...)

It's a non profit consortium. If you look at the list of members, you can
guess that some are more interested in 32bit MCU type applications, some in
64bit CPU. So this keeps both camps happy.

Edit: Read it again, and it mentions NXP i.MX. The i.MX7 SOC has the same
setup...64bit + 32bit core on the chip. The idea is run Linux on the 64bit
chip, and a RTOS on the 32bit. So the 32bit cpu could do real time stuff, like
signal processing, while the main chip has a more dev friendly OS for
integration, administration, etc.

